# Enquiry



## femzee08 (Nov 22, 2015)

Hello my people of South Africa, i just relocated to this country, i am looking for a job as a project planner but in the mean time i don't know how to get a working permit, can anybody help?


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

femzee08 said:


> Hello my people of South Africa, i just relocated to this country, i am looking for a job as a project planner but in the mean time i don't know how to get a working permit, can anybody help?


What kind of project planner? If your job is on the critical skills list you could apply for a critical skills visa, if not you have very little hope of working here legally, I'm afraid.


----------

